
Eight Key Problems Every Startup Should Anticipate - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/eight-key-problems-every-startup-should-anticipate/
======
nwmt
#1 is a great example of why founders should be vested. The rest aren't really
about startups as much as teams (dev or sales) in general, but obviously
they're still relevant to startups, and further illustrate how important the
hiring process is for startups.

